# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  VGo, telepresence robot for healthcare, education and business, VGo Communications, Inc., Nashua, New Hampshire, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - VGo Communications, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

VGo In Action 

 Uploaded on Feb 16, 2011




> See and learn about VGo - how it works, what people use it for and how it can benefit your organization.

----------


## Airicist

Going to school by robot 

Published on Sep 16, 2013




> Matt Pettinato, 7, is on the monitor joining the class live from an apartment in Houston. The second-grader is there fighting his second battle with leukemia.

----------


## Airicist

VGo in Healthcare 

Published on Mar 21, 2014




> See and hear about VGo in various healthcare settings.

----------


## Airicist

Futuristic Robots Allow Rady Children's Doctors to See Patients from Anywhere
from Rady Children's Hospital
April 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Meet VGO: a new generation robot 

Published on Jul 26, 2014




> Meet VGO: a new generation robot. VGO is a sophisticated communication robot that allows people to work without being in the actual workplace.

----------


## Airicist

Robot teacher helps students at GR school 

Published on Mar 18, 2015




> Amy O’Neil lives in Colorado. Every day, she commutes to teach at a high school in Grand Rapids via a robot.

----------


## Airicist

A student, a robot and a wish: Paying it forward in a futuristic way

Published on Oct 15, 2015




> To be a child help by the Make-A-Wish Foundation, you have to be pretty special, but to be a child whose wish is to give back? You have to be Cris Colaluca.

----------

